# Will DFWAPC Sponsor the AGA Aquascaping Contest?



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

DFWAPC has a long history of sponsoring the Medium Category of the AGA Aquascaping Contest. Are there any objections to doing so again this year?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

As a member who has never paid dues, I have no objections!  

(For the record, I'm willing, just never looked into the details.)

Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

No Objections.


----------

